# 3.2 engine and oil consumption



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello just curious we got my wife a 2006 a6 with the 3.2 Quattro and when we got the car the oil was changed. She's driven it about 2300 miles and the add oil light came up on the dash. I haven't put it on a lift at work yet to see if there are any leaks. I did read around and some people said they have some sort of consumption issues and every 1000 miles you need about a quart of oil which I find hard to believe. 

Has anyone else had this issue at all?


----------

